# شامبو الكيراتين ماكسي الأصلي



## داليا عمارة (28 مايو 2014)

Maxi shampoo with keratine
خالي تماما من الصوديوم كلوريد و السالفات للإستخدام بعد معالجة الشعر بالبرونين أو الكيراتين للمحافظة على الشعر لفترة أطول.
و يستخدم للشعر دون معالجة بالبروتين أو الكيراتين حيث يعيد للشعر حيويته و جماله و صحته و يعيد بناء الشعرة مرة أخري.
برازيلي أصلي
500 ملل ب 150 ريال
http://5la5eelontha.mtjre.com/http://5la5eelontha.mtjre.com/product-231814.html


----------

